# Unique model C



## WayneC (Jun 13, 2011)

I’m looking for any information in a “Unique model C” 7.65 caliber semi-automatic manufactured by D’ARMES DES PYRENEES. What I know about it is that my dad bought it between 1959 and 1963 when we were stationed in Germany through the rod and gun club on base. I believe that it has never been used. I’m not a real gun guy, I go out target shooting with friends, but that’s about it. I went to Cabela’s to try to get information on it, but they didn’t have the Model C listed in their books. They said it could be because it was never imported into the US. What I would like to know is the Value, is it a good gun and safe to shoot, any useless but interesting information about the gun and it’s manufacturer. I guess that means anything.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All I can find is that it looks a little like a Beretta of the same era, holds nine (9) shots in its magazine, and isn't worth very much ($250.00, in perfect condition).
I believe it to be a straight-blowback, unlocked action, which is OK for the cartridge it fires.
Its safety is in a very awkward position for self-defense concealed carry.

The manufacturer provided sidearms to the French military. I don't know whether it's a government-owned or privately-owned business, though. I also don't know whether the company still exists.
A phone call or letter to the nearest French Consulate will get you more information. The actual company name is "Manufacture d'Armes des Pyrenees," of Hendaye (I believe), France.


----------



## WayneC (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Steve,

That’s kind of what I’m finding out. Looking around the internet, it seems like the model C might have started out as a gun made for the German army during the war. I found some pictures of earlier model C’s, but they look a little different.

I thought it was strange that the book that Cabela’s was using didn’t have the model C listed. The models listed seemed to run $200 or less. So if they don’t list it, is it because it rare and worth big $$$ (not likely with my luck) or are a piece of junk and have all blown up and are no longer around (more likely my luck).

Anyhow, since the guy at Cabela’s said it look to be in good condition and seems safe, I went over to a friend that shoots a lot and we cleaned it up. This Thursday we’re going up north to a shooting range that his friend belongs to and try it out. Maybe someone there will know more about it.

If I get a chance, I‘ll take some pictures and post them.

Wayne


----------



## KeithD (Jan 13, 2021)

I have one also and am trying to find a new grip for it. Did you have pictures?


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Would love to see pics if you have or find any thanks


----------



## KeithD (Jan 13, 2021)

Here you go


----------

